# Lionhead Rabbit Care



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi 
I am rescuing a lionhead rabbit in a few days, and his fur seriously matted he hasn't been tame so is very skittish. I need some advice on how I can get these mattes out with out hurting,scaring or taking him to the vets. Also once his fur had been unmatted what grooming supplies are best for his fur , he is the fluffiest lion I have ever seen. Also what food is best recommended for a Lionhead, he is currently fed muesli, but I am not going to keep him on it I prefer pellets as they are healthier? I am unaware of his age, but is not a baby.

I have owned rabbits in the past, but not lions so I need some info in them.
Thank you for any replies


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

to start with you can try to cover his head to keep him calm while you work on his bum area as its most important to keep this area clear and clean. 

If he's not neutered then it would be best to book him in for this and let the vets clip the matter fur out.

You will need to buy a variety of brushes I use a metal comb, a pin head slicker and a soft bristle brush daily. You will need to spend plenty of time with him to gain his trust and keep his coat under control. It won't be an easy task if he is not used to being handled I'm afraid.


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> to start with you can try to cover his head to keep him calm while you work on his bum area as its most important to keep this area clear and clean.
> 
> If he's not neutered then it would be best to book him in for this and let the vets clip the matter fur out.
> 
> You will need to buy a variety of brushes I use a metal comb, a pin head slicker and a soft bristle brush daily. You will need to spend plenty of time with him to gain his trust and keep his coat under control. It won't be an easy task if he is not used to being handled I'm afraid.


I will be checking to see if he has been neutered, and if not I will get him done and then get a rabbit from a rescue to bind them  
It is going to take a lot of time he is frightened by everything, but I'm prepared to spend all my time with him 
I will go and get the brushes tomorrow ready for him 
What food would you say is best for him and hay as well actually ?

Thank you for your reply


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Is this grooming kit ok for a very fluffy lion head 
Rosewood Grooming Salon Pack


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Pellet wise I would see what the local shops to you stock. If you are looking online then I personally like fiba first as they are very high in fiber. You will be best to slowly wean him off the mixed food onto pellets over a few weeks.

Most pets shop hay will be fine. I wouldn't go too mad on special hays and treats to start with as it would be a good idea to let him settle.

A partner will do him the world of good.

I quite like this set as the slicker has little plastic bits on the ends so it doesn't scratch.

Mini Grooming Kit | Health & Hygiene | The Hay Experts

Look forward to seeing some pics when you have him home


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

hiya. i have a lionhead there amazing! i love them so much there soo cutee! i use options grooming kit for nal my lionhead. there is a soft bristle brush that she likes to be tickled with, a comb to get the small brush out lugs, a spiked brush for getting rid of matted fur and i use a smll nail scissors to get rid of the lugs that would hurt them to be brushed out. you gently ease the lug up and gently snip until it comes of. my rabbit will sit there quite happily and so should all if they are used to being groomed. Nala uses either wagg bunny brunch or russell rabbit original (they are basically both the same and nala likes them both) and i mix it in with some pellets and i think they are called excel junior nuggets. These give them the supplemets they need  hope i helped x


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

They do look a lot better actually  I've heard of some people saying they need dwarf rabbit food and some saying just normal adult is fine, should I just feed adult nuggets ? 
Sorry for all the questions I just want to know as much about them as I can


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

no ita absolutely fine, ask away, nala has russell rabbit or wagg bunny brunch food at the moment mixed in with pellets, if you start of with russell rabbit or wagg bunny brunch, then slowly mix in the pellets , then he/she will get the supplements they need. what hutch do you have? oh, you only need adults food, when there adults , and the dwarf rabbit food is supposed to be for dwarf , but iv never fed any of mine dwarf and they hve turned out just fine  but yeah, try the russell rabbit of wagg , its cheap and a really good mix xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

petluva123 said:


> no ita absolutely fine, ask away, nala has russell rabbit or wagg bunny brunch food at the moment mixed in with pellets, if you start of with russell rabbit or wagg bunny brunch, then slowly mix in the pellets , then he/she will get the supplements they need. what hutch do you have? oh, you only need adults food, when there adults , and the dwarf rabbit food is supposed to be for dwarf , but iv never fed any of mine dwarf and they hve turned out just fine  but yeah, try the russell rabbit of wagg , its cheap and a really good mix xx


Sorry but the food you are recommending is actually quite poor food.

Being mixes they encourage selective feeding so the rabbits don't get the essential nutrients.

Wagg bunny brunch only contains 10% crude fibre and has added molasses.
Russel Rabbit only contains 14% crude fibre and also has added molasses.

A pellet diet is much, much better:-

Science Selective - 25% crude fibre
Allen & Page Natural - 23% crude fibre

Above are the two brands I recommend, all mine are on A&P and do extremely well. It is amazing the difference in some of my rescues just by having a decent pellet diet


----------



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

well, my rabbit has the mix mixed in with the pellets u suggested bernie. She has 1/4 mix which she likes, and 3/4 pellets , and she finishes the bowl everyday


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The muesli mix is really the bunny equivalent to our junk food - tasty, but not good for you.

The best feeding regime is hay, hay, hay - and a small amount of high quality pellet mix such as Science Seective or Allen and Page. Any change in food needs to be made gradually though.

In our experience, lionheads need more pellets that a short haried bun, to enable them to thrive - but not unlimited.

The most important part of a buns diet is always fresh daily hay - and lots of it.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I think we need pics


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply :/
I will try to get some photos of him, but there have been a few problems in getting him. They are saying he is no longer up for adoption, but we are trying to help him. It's not actually from a rescues it's this farm place that don't take care of their animals properly. We are trying to get it closed down and safe the rabbit


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

The little guy is here ! He came here on the 21st December long, long time ago I know 
Here's a link to facebook with some photos of him, I can't seem to post them on the forum 

Facebook

He's called Comet as in the reindeer, my Dad picked it as he was the one who went down there and saved him <3


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Couldn't access the photo, but I hope Comet is settling into his forever home.


----------



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Couldn't access the photo, but I hope Comet is settling into his forever home.


Ohh I'll try and fix that  and he sure is


----------



## S M Lutfor Rahman (Oct 27, 2021)

Lionshead Rabbits vare make popular pets, but they may not be the best choice for first-time owners with children.

They're generally smart, good-natured, and playful, but they're also one of the more timid domestic rabbit breeds. They can become easily frightened, and this can result in aggressive behavior.

They need a quiet, stress-free environment and should be handled with care. Gradually build up the contact you have with your Lionhead. Be patient and let them approach you on their terms, and make sure you have a tasty reward available, so they start to associate you with good things. Don't rush into picking them up, and when you do, don't restrain them tightly with no way to escape.


----------



## S M Lutfor Rahman (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks


----------

